# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  λευκο Java Sparrow

## soc

γεια σας παιδια!!!!!!!!!σημερα στην οικογενεια των φτερωτων φιλων μου προσθεσα κ ενα λευκο Java Sparrow.ειναι λιγο νευρικο το πουλακι να πουμε την αληθεια αλλα την αυγοτροφη πρεπει να το δωσω?κιτρινη η την ουδετερη που δινουμε στα λευκα καναρινια???? :Confused0013:  :Confused0013:  ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tonis!

αρχικα αστο να ηρεμησει και αργοτερα βαλε του βρασμενο αυγο,αν δεν το φαει δωσε του αυγοτρφη για παραεισια αν και δεν θεωρω οτι ειναι απαραιτητο.Καλο μιγμα σπορων πουπιοκοκαλο φρουτα/λαχανικα ειναι τα αναγκαια, αντε και με το καλο να του βρεις ταιρι!Ειναι αρσενικο ή θηλυκο?

δες και αυτο το κατατοπιστικο αρθρο http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthread.php?31303-

----------


## soc

φιλε αντωνη ειναι αρσενικο κ επειδη δεν ηθελα να ειναι μονο πηρα κ ενα θυληκο με το κλασσικο χρωμα.δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο να μιλησουμε σε αυτην την ενοτητα για καποιες αλλα αποριες που εχω για αυτα τα πουλακια.παντως σε ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια!!!!

----------


## jk21

Σωκρατη  καθε πουλι που εχει μεταλλαξη στο λευκο ,εχει πολυ μεγαλυτερη αναγκη σε βιταμινη Α  γιατι ο οργανισμος του δεν μπορει να την μεταβολισει σωστα .αυτο μπορει να γινει με καποιο συμπληρωμα ειδικα με βιταμινη Α (ξερω οτι εχει καποιο η bogena ) ή και με πολυβιταμινη αλλα εκει η χορηγηση της πρεπει να γινεται σε λογικα πλαισια γιατι ισως υπαρξει προβλημα με υπερχορηγηση βιτ D3 .επισης η υψηλη ποσοτητα βιτ ε μειωνει την απορροφηση της βιτ α  και το αντιθετο .δρουν ανταγωνιστικα .για αυτο θα σου ελεγα να εχεις και σκετη βιτ α για συχνη χορηγηση μια φορα καθε βδομαδα και καποιο πολυβιταμινουχο μια δυο φορες το μηνα και στην προετοιμασια της αναπαραγωγης και στην πτερορορια  .Απο κει και περα υπαρχουν οι φυσικες πηγες βιταμινης Α οπως το αυγο (ο κροκος του και συγκεκριμενα ο φρεσκος κροκος και οχι των αυγοτροφων που με το ανοιγμα ταγγιζει σταδιακα και μειωνονται λιπαρα οξεα και λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες και μεσα σε αυτες και η βιτ α )  ,το καροτο ,το μπροκολο και ειδικα τα φυλλα του ,η γλυστριδα που εχει μπολικη αυτο τον καιρο ,το βερυκοκκο ,το σπανακι και παρα πολυ επισης το σεσκουλο (παζι ) που θα βρεις στις λαικες εκει που εχουν και σπανακι .ολες αυτες ειναι πολυ υψηλες πηγες .υπαρχουν και αλλες αλλα αυτες ειναι οι καλυτερες πχ επειδη εχει το βερυκοκκο δεν παει να πει οτι εχει και το ροδακινο ... 

εδω θα δεις την δικια μου προταση αυγοτροφης 

*ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ για τα είδη ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΩΝ ανάλογα με τις διατροφικές ιδιαιτερότητες τους*ολα αυτα που σου ειπα στην πτερορια εχουν ενα κωλλημα .αν θες στο λευκο να μην δοθει καποια κιτρινωπη χροια ,πρεπει τροφες που ανεφερα που εχουν καροτινη ή λουτεινη (πορτοκαλι και κιτρινη χρωστικη ) να δινονται μειωμενα ή και καθολου .αυτο ερχεται σε συγκρουση με τις αναγκες του πουλιου σε βιτ Α .Ειτε θα δινεις μετριασμενα τις τροφες αυτες και ενισχυμενη την βιτ Α μεσω συμπληρωματος διατροφης  ή στη συνταγη αυγοτροφης το μερος του κροκου ,θα το παρουν 100γρ αλευρι σογιας (οχι απολιπασμενο ή απολιπασμενος κιμας γιατι δεν εχει βιτ Α ) .το λινελαιο δεν πειραζει αν ειναι και ελαιολαδο αν δεν θες να πιεστεις οικονομικα .ω3 εχει και το μη απολιπασμενο αλευρι σογιας .ομως μονο την περιοδο της πτεροροιας γιατι η υπερβολικη χρηση σογιας ολο το χρονο (οι περισσοτερες ετοιμες αυτοτροφες περιεχουν ... αυτο που λεει φυτικες πρωτεινες ειναι .... ) δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο για αρσενικα

----------


## soc

φιλε δημητρη η συνταγη σου ειναι εκπληκτικη αλλα δυστυχως δεν εχω κανενα απο αυτα τα υλικα :Icon Rolleyes: !!!!!!!ευτυχως εχω σεσκουλο κ γλυστριδα πανω στην ταρατσα μου οποτε θα τα δινω με ανεση!!!!στην κατοχη μου εχω το FERTI VIT οποτε πολυβιταμινουχο μια δυο φορες το μηνα θα το δινω.σκετο συμπληρωμα ειδικα με βιταμινη Α δεν εχω οποτε πρεπει να βρω...σου ειναι  ευκολο κ εφοσον εχεις χρονο να μου προτεινεις ενα εβδομαδιαιο προγραμμα διατροφης?? :winky: σε ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

την ευρυτερη λογικη μου για ενα ετησιο προγραμμα θα την δεις στο αρθρο και στα εβδομαδιαια προγραμματα στο ζιπαρισμενο αρχειο κατω κατω .
*Ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης εκτροφής*εσυ θα εστιασεις στα χορταρικα που σου ανεφερα αν δεν ειναι σε αυτα που θα δεις εκει (αλλα πολλα οχι τυχαια ειναι και εκει ) .θα δινεις περα οσων αλλων συμπληρωματων εχω εκει ,βιταμινη α σκετη μια φορα την εβδομαδα  και οποτε σε κεινη την βδομαδα υπαρχει πληρες πολυβιταμινουχο (οχι βιτ β μονο ) θα δινεις την βιτ α μια μερα στη θεση του .η φερτιβιτ ειναι για αναπαραγωγη και εχει υπερβολικη βιτ ε που ανταγωνιζεται την βιτ α .αρα θα την δωσεις μονο στην προετοιμασια .το αλλο διαστημα προτιμησε πχ της ιδιας εταιριας την mutavit 

αλευρι σιταριου εχει και το μαρκετ (το λεγομενο χωριατικο ) αλλα και τα βιολογικα εξισου οικονομικο .βρωμης  εχουν τα βιολογικα με 2 ευρω το μισοκιλο και σογιας επισης (καπου τοσο και αυτο )  .αυγα υπαρχουν στα μαρκετ και λαικες  και baking στα μαρκετ .ελαιολαδο ανοιξε το ντουλαπι στην κουζινα .εχει απο κατω η γυναικα !


σου ανεφερα το ιδανικο .και με καλο μιγμα σπορων και συμπληρωμα βιταμινης Α ,συν την διατροφη που κανεις και στο αλλο θα εισαι μια χαρα .χαλαρα !

----------


## soc

το λιγοτερο που μπορω να σε πω ειναι ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω!!!! :Party0028: αυριο θα ψαξω για τα υλικα που με αναφερες κ ελπιζω να τα βρω γρηγορα!!!!!

----------


## soc

καλησπερα σας παιδια!!!σημερα το πρωι ξυπνησα το πρωι με χαρα ωστε να φροντισω το ζευγαρακι μου.τους εβαλα τροφη κ λιγη φρεσκια γλυστριδα αλλα δυστυχως μεχρι τωρα δεν εφαγαν απολυτως τιποτα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!γιατι??? :sad:

----------


## jk21

γιατι απλα δεν ειναι συνηθισμενα σε μια τετοια διατροφη .ευκολος τροπος εισαγωγης χορταρικων λαχανικων απο οτι εχω εδω διαβασει απο παπαγαλομελη ,ειναι να τους δοθουν σιγα σιγα με τροπους πχ σαν παιχνιδι .θα σου πουνε σιγουρα αλλα μελη .κανε υπομονη .κρεμασε με καποιο τροπο καποιο κλαδι να αιωρειται και να μπορει να ταλαντωνει απο την οροφη της κλουβας

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω αν σου δωσει ιδεες ακριβως σε αυτο που ζητας ,αλλα εδω εχει αρκετα tips πανω στην εισαγωγη λαχανικων στο διαιτολογιο των πουλιων 

http://www.africangreys.com/hints/veggie.htm

----------


## soc

δημητρη κ μονο που ενδιαφερεσαι για τους φτερωτους μου φιλους με συγκινει αφανταστα...οποτε ειχα αποριες κ προβληματα με τα πουλακια μου παντοτε ειχα την αμεριστη συμπαρασταση κ βοηθεια απο τα μελη του φορουμ.μακαρι καποια μερα να βρεθουμε απο κοντα αλλα αυτο φανταζει δυσκολο.θα ψαξω το σαιτ που με προτεινες οπως παντα!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

θα σου δοθει μαλλον η ευκαιρια συντομα στα γενεθλια μας ,σε καποια συναντηση που πιστευω θα γινει για καφεδακι ή κατι αλλο ,με καποια μελη απο την ομορφη σαλονικη ή και αλλα σχετικα κοντινα 

ελπιζω στο μελλον ,σε μια συναντηση οσων μπορουν καπου στη κεντρικη ελλαδα πχ εκδρομη σε βολο -πηλιο που παντα ονειρευομαι για τα μελη μας ,να βρεθουμε και ολοι μαζι ! 

να ξερεις ,οτι θα προσπαθω παντα για ολα τα πουλια .ειτε για αυτα που γνωριζω καλυτερα ,ειτε για τα ψιττακοειδη που μαθαινω κοντα σας !

----------


## soc

χαρα μου να βρεθω σε καποια συναντηση με τα παιδια του φορουμ!!!!!!!!παντα κοιτω για συναντησεις στην β.ελλαδα(κοντα στην πολη μου) αλλα που θα παει κατι θα κανουμε!!!!!!!!!!ποτε δεν λεω οτι κατι το ξερω αλλα καθημερινα παντα μαθαινω κ ενημερωνομαι!!!

----------

